
Intermission: Pause and rewind live audio - shawndumas
http://rogueamoeba.com/intermission/
======
ghayes
> You can even pause streaming audio on services like Pandora, iTunes Radio,
> or Spotify to build a buffer, then skip right past the ads and songs you
> don't want to hear!

Cool. So this is DVR for computer audio?

------
JangoSteve
I haven't used this, but we've been using Airfoil by Rogue Amoeba to stream
music through our offices (through the speakers on everyone's computer), and
it's been great.

~~~
sans-serif
They're in a perfect position to come out with a product like this, having
developed solutions around the audio stack for years.

